# New Member & 02 Sentra SE-R owner



## Marc02SER (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello guys,

I just bought my first 02 Sentra SE-R yesterday and it is a nice car. Unfortunately, I just sold my Turbocharged 99 GT that ran low 11s/high 10s on pump gas because we are having our first baby very soon and I'm not use to this power difference. I wanted a sporty, reliable, & safe 4 door vehicle and this is a good choice. Even with the auto, it's very quick and spins the tires quite easily. Anyway, I have had the car one day with 29,500 on the O/D and the check engine light came on today. I'm a former Mercedes Benz tech and have seen this many times, but this is the first car I ever bought that the check engine light has come on. I'm a little disappointed, but the car is still under warranty and plus I got the Gold Preferred extended coverage. I have the diagnostic software for all Fords & GM products, but I was wondering if I could buy it too hook up to Nissan,s OBDII port? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marc02SER (Jan 25, 2004)

Bought a OBDII code reader and retrieved code P0340(Cam Position Circuit). The car seems to be running well, but I will bring it into the dealer since it's under warranty. I'm trying to located some Nissan Matic D trans fluid, but no go.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

good luck. I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with your purchase. Their great cars for the money.


----------



## ctech1180 (Jan 25, 2004)

Marc, I too am quite new to the SE-R scene. I bought an 02 SE-R auto back in April of 03. Honeslty I didn't even realize what I was getting till I drove it. Since then I have added header, CAI, and catback exhaust. What a difference. Although it was good stock, it is really fun now. I just replaced my stock firestones with some Dunlop FM901's. Great performace and pretty satisfied so far. I've got 22K miles on her so far and have not had any problems. I even installed everything myself. The exhaust is a littly more ricey or raspy than i was hoping for but what do i expect. Like I said the performace is amazing. Let us know what the end fix was to your code.


----------



## Marc02SER (Jan 25, 2004)

ctech1180,

WOW, that sounds great. I bet those additions brought you past the Spec V performance. If my wife could drive a stick, I would have bought the used spec V that was on the lot with only 6,900 miles on it. I'm not complaining though. I actually found some info at http://www.nissan-techinfo.com about my problem. TSB# NTB01074 relates to code PO340. It says the cause might be the ignition coils. A new resistor assembly is available to repair it. I foolishly erased the code so I wouldn't see the light. Atleast, if it comes back, I will just quickly bring it to the dealer. I drove it after I cleared the CEL and it was fine and hasn't come back. Also the handling is unreal. It handles tons better than my GT(probably because of the drag suspension). It's a very nimble car and my wife likes it also.


----------

